# Scotch 33 NOS



## 460 Delta (May 9, 2018)

When was the last time you saw a steel can of Scoch 33?


----------



## Lone Crapshooter (Nov 8, 2008)

Still might have a can in the basement dad drug in from somewhere. I have a can for some SLIPKNOT tape a friend gave me. His father- in - law worked in the metering dept of the power co. 

LC


----------



## varmit (Apr 19, 2009)

I think that the 33 can is from the 60s. The can design and colors changed in the early 70s, as best that I can remember.

I remember Slipnot Gray tape also. It seems that it came in a mostly white can. If I had kept those old cans, they would be collectors items today.


----------



## Lone Crapshooter (Nov 8, 2008)

I keep some grounding brade that I use with my megger in a OKOPRENE can . It is a splicing tape that Okonite Cable made years ago.

LC


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Keep assorted small screws in that same style can in my nail apron when I started out.


----------



## dmxtothemax (Jun 15, 2010)

LONG


L O N G 

L O N G 

time ago !


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

Kinda brings a tear to your eye doesn't it?


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Not really, but tw in the box does..........


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Google execs gush all the time about how great AI is become but I just Googled TW wire in the box and everything under the sun came up , but not TW in a box.................... Great, yeah, lets convert to driverless cars on all the nations highways , that oughta work out swell............................


Maybe we can elect a robot to become President. What could go wrong?


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

macmikeman said:


> Google execs gush all the time about how great AI is become but I just Googled TW wire in the box and everything under the sun came up , but not TW in a box.................... Great, yeah, lets convert to driverless cars on all the nations highways , that oughta work out swell............................
> 
> 
> Maybe we can elect a robot to become President. What could go wrong?


The dems may have had a better chance with a bot last go round!


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

MechanicalDVR said:


> macmikeman said:
> 
> 
> > Google execs gush all the time about how great AI is become but I just Googled TW wire in the box and everything under the sun came up , but not TW in a box.................... Great, yeah, lets convert to driverless cars on all the nations highways , that oughta work out swell............................
> ...


lets keep politics in the controversial section where it belongs


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

360max said:


> lets keep politics in the controversial section where it belongs


Thanks forum mom.


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

macmikeman said:


> Google execs gush all the time about how great AI is become but I just Googled TW wire in the box and everything under the sun came up , but not TW in a box.


Found a box for you. Ebay. $49
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Republic-Wire-500-Feet-Solid-Thermo-Green-Copper-Wire-12-TW/273101028468?_trkparms=aid%3D222007%26algo%3DSIM.MBE%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D53209%26meid%3D4b49639fc02141589aa5ab16a8b957c5%26pid%3D100010%26rk%3D2%26rkt%3D2%26sd%3D202330225888%26itm%3D273101028468&_trksid=p2047675.c100010.m2109


----------

